# Vote for Stella to be in a Fido ad!



## Ms1234 (May 14, 2010)

I've entered Stella into a contest to be cast in a Fido ad. 
Here is the link to vote for her. http://www.fidocastingcall.ca/dogs/26577 

Fido will donate $1 to Canada Dog Guides for every vote cast. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

great shot of stella. 

i've voted.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Stella got my vote! (sorry didn't see I have the name mixed up haha) What a little cutie!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

awwww. got my vote!!! hope you win!!!


----------



## Petro (Nov 28, 2010)

voted!!


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm going to try and remember to vote for Stella again tomorrow. When does the contest end?


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

Done! Voted for Stella! Good luck, Pretty Girl! -Mag + Carol


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I voted as well!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've voted, good luck shannon and stella


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I voted! Good luck!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Got my vote... Hope she wins!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Voted twice. It looks like the number on the page is her ranking. Currently 9,950


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

voted!


----------

